# Can anyone identify this Rotary movement



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Title says it all really. This is today's car boot find; I don't know much about Rotary watches but this one needs a new stem. The movement has '309 MD' stamped on it and the caseback has '157 63 45 05 Incabloc Waterproof' written on it. Any advice on sourcing a new stem and crown would be much appreciated. Sorry for the quality of the pictures.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

could be an AS2160


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Lou61 Rotary have been most helpful in the past in identifying and dating some of my older ones. You can contact them through their UK website.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

seemore said:


> could be an AS2160


 I agree it does look like an AS 2160 , you should be able to see some numbers and the makers logo usually under the balance , if it is an AS 2160 Cousins do the stems part no:AS2060401 for £5.95 each plus vat p&p .

But check the numbers first obviously

Link below to 2160 movement for comparison on the Ranfft site .

Hope this helps :thumbsup:

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&AS_2160


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. I did manage to find a number (AS logo 1710) under the balance as Andy suggested, so I ordered an AS 1710 stem. The stem doesn't quite fit properly and there seems to be a problem with the stem retaining screw (it just turns freely). I think this one is going to have to go to a watchmaker for repair. Shame it wasn't an easy fix as I really like it. As Wrench suggested, I'll email Rotary anyway to see if they have any information about it. Never seen a Rotary high speed 36000 before and I'm intrigued. Thanks again guys.

Lou


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Our member @simon2 may be of help to you.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

In order to correct the problem you have, with the Setting lever screw turning, you will have to remove the dial. You will then see that the setting lever isn't sitting on the end of the screw thread. Because the screw has been unscrewed to many turns. Reposition the setting lever over the screw thread and tighten, slightly. Hope this helps. If not, then come back.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Lucky devil thats lovely.


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

simon2 said:


> In order to correct the problem you have, with the Setting lever screw turning, you will have to remove the dial. You will then see that the setting lever isn't sitting on the end of the screw thread. Because the screw has been unscrewed to many turns. Reposition the setting lever over the screw thread and tighten, slightly. Hope this helps. If not, then come back.


 Hi Simon, removing the dial is a little beyond my rudimentary tinkering skills and tools. Would you take a look at it for me please? If so, drop me a DM.

Lou


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, Lou. Post it to me and I will fix it for you.My address details are as follows.

Essex Clock and Watch Clinic

74 Mayesbrook Road,

Goodmayes.

Essex. Ig3 9pj


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

simon2 said:


> Hi, Lou. Post it to me and I will fix it for you.My address details are as follows.
> 
> Essex Clock and Watch Clinic
> 
> ...


 Many thanks - it's in the post!


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Will let you know when it arrives


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, Lou. Your rotary arrived today. Have now had a chance to look at in at my bench. It is a calibre AS1710 movement. It requires the following work.

Clean and Overhaul, Crown and stem, Glass and a new ratchet wheel. Total cost of repair is £84 Plus return postage. Awaiting your advice. Regards Simon2


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

simon2 said:


> Hi, Lou. Your rotary arrived today. Have now had a chance to look at in at my bench. It is a calibre AS1710 movement. It requires the following work.
> 
> Clean and Overhaul, Crown and stem, Glass and a new ratchet wheel. Total cost of repair is £84 Plus return postage. Awaiting your advice. Regards Simon2


 Ok Simon, thanks for taking a look at it for me. I'd like you go ahead with the work please. Was the AS1710 stem that I put in with it no good?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Thread hijack alert: I'm hoping @simon2 will be sorting out repainting the hands on my Hugo Boss before he works on your Rotary mate............. :whistling: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Thread hijack alert: I'm hoping @simon2 will be sorting out repainting the hands on my Hugo Boss before he works on your Rotary mate............. :whistling: :laughing2dw:


 I'm sure there's a strictly observed 'queue' of watches waiting for the TLC... :yes:


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Stirring the paint. As I type. Dave.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

simon2 said:


> Stirring the paint. As I type. Dave.


 I was only joking with my previous comment, but now you've told me that, I'm getting REALLY excited :yahoo: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

simon2 said:


> Stirring the paint. As I type. Dave.


 What, no pics? :baby: (I'm kidding of course.)


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Let us know how it fairs out.


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi @simon2 how's the Rotary coming along?


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

simon2 said:


> Stirring the paint. As I type. Dave.


 :laugh:

I might start going to boot fairs,, never been


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, here it is; back from a fine fettling with Simon. Looks great and is keeping very good time. Second hand has a really smooth action. Many thanks, Simon - very happy! :clap:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Lou61 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I did manage to find a number (AS logo 1710) under the balance as Andy suggested, so I ordered an AS 1710 stem. The stem doesn't quite fit properly and there seems to be a problem with the stem retaining screw (it just turns freely). I think this one is going to have to go to a watchmaker for repair. Shame it wasn't an easy fix as I really like it. As Wrench suggested, I'll email Rotary anyway to see if they have any information about it. Never seen a Rotary high speed 36000 before and I'm intrigued. Thanks again guys.
> 
> Lou


 "the stem screw turns freely" often requires a "dial off disassembly" the proper stem is a good score at any price. vin


----------

